

Ask HN: Find a PR person for our press release - sytse

We&#x27;re a European bootstrapped start-up and we&#x27;ll announce big news on August 22. How do I find a PR agency or a freelancer that will help us reach out beforehand. The budget is a few thousand dollars.
======
jkaykin
I would love to help you with PR. Can you give me an email address so I can
contact you directly?

~~~
dbond
We're in a similar situation, from a quick googling I think we'd prefer to
work with someone like you over an agency, do you mind being contacted at the
address in your profile?

~~~
jkaykin
Yes, I would be happy to help.

